# Taxidermy?? Sandhill crane



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know there are several Tasidermists on this site. If I fill my Crane tag (first tag ever) this year my wife would like to have it mounted but I have been told they are very hard to do and generally don't turn out very well because of being so early they have alot of pinfeathers.
Any truth to this?? Any handling tips that I need to do to have a better chance of making it into a good mount?

Or do I just take some really good pictures to hang up and eat the bird (never tried it but keep hearing how good it is)?

One more question, is it possible to have it mounted and still get the meat to eat?

Thanks


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I know there are several Tasidermists on this site. If I fill my Crane tag (first tag ever) this year my wife would like to have it mounted but I have been told they are very hard to do and generally don't turn out very well because of being so early they have alot of pinfeathers. *THAT SIR IS A FACT*...
> 
> Any truth to this?? Any handling tips that I need to do to have a better chance of making it into a good mount? *take one as late in the season as you can*...
> 
> ...


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Talk to Tex-O-Bob. He is a taxidermist that specializes in birds. He will have answers to all your questions. And he is very good as well!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I got Tex's advice on it. When I filled my tag he was out of town. I didn't know what else to do with it so Dan Johnson (wilderness taxidermy) is doing the work for me.

I know Tex does good work, that is why he has my swan from last season and he will get more business from me.


----------

